# RFC1006 Server/Client simulieren



## Nuker (7 August 2008)

Hi @ll!

Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich habe mit Java eine RFC1006 Komponente über welche ich Telegramme versende. Nun will ich aber testen ob die Komponente so arbeitet wie ich mir das vorstelle, allerdings habe ich keine Software mit der ich die RFC1006 Gegenstelle simulieren könnte.

Alles was ich brauche ist eine Software welche einen RFC1006 Server/Client simuliert, die Telegramme welche empfangen werden ausgibt und mir erlaubt einen beliebigen Text als Telegramm zurück zu senden ... mir würde selbst eine Konsolenanwendung vollkommen ausreichen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

C YA @LL


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2008)

Was ist die Komponente denn, Client oder Server oder beides? Kann sie sich nicht in erster Fassung selbst testen? Wofür soll nachher RFC1006 zum Einsatz kommen, wenn nur Text übertragen wird?


----------



## Nuker (8 August 2008)

Die Komponente implementier leider nur den Client, nicht einen Server. Sie wurde auch nicht in unserem Haus umgesetzt. Die Kommunikation mit "String"-Telegrammen wurde von unserem Auftraggeber vorrausgesetzt. Die Kommunikation soll über RFC1006 erfolgen. Wir haben eine Art Schnittstellenkontrakt erhalten mit den Telegrammen und wie diese genau aufgebaut sind. Uns ist es daher eigentlich egal wie die Telegramme auf der Gegenseite dann verarbeitet werden. Wir reagieren auf bestimmte Telegramme und schicken als Antwort die im Kontrakt definierten Telegramme. Allerdings wollte ich die gesamte Kommunikation vorher noch eingehend testen und dafür würde ich so eine RFC1006 Gegenstelle benötigen über welche ich Strings auslesen und wieder zurücksenden kann.

Ich hoffe sehr dass ihr mir helfen könnt!

MfG
Nuker


----------



## mannyk (25 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde auch so eine Gegenstelle benötigen.
Ich habe Server/Client implementiert, kann diese also gegenseitig testen lassen. Allerdings möchte ich gerne auch Tests mit einer weiteren Implementation durchführen.

Wie mir scheint, gibt es da aber leider nicht viel...

LG,
mannyk


----------

